# You talkin' ta ME??



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Gotta love a senior with a little "TUDE". Though with that sugar face I'm sure Tiny gets his way all the time.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

She is beautiful! I hope she had a great birthday!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

OMG - I laughed out loud so loudly that Tesia came over to see what's up! 

That is an awesome shot.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

She reminds me a little bit of Tucker with her heart shaped sugar face :smooch:


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Tiny is a gorgeous girl!! She looks amazing for 15.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Barb, happy birthday to your old girl, who clearly appears to be in charge of the entire kingdom (or should that be queendom?)! I think having some 'tude keeps them going much longer


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Brattitude and good looks!:smooch:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love this picture, Tiny's so beautiful. She's a fantastic looking 15 year old Sugar Face girl.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I thought I was the only one who got the "Look" daily.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

The only thing missing from this shot is her bejewled Tiara.....


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

We share the same birthday! I hope I look as good as her when I'm her age.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

What's wrong with a little "Diva" at her age? You're sexy and you know it.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm thinking the older they get, the more brattitude they get! Great shot!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

So beautiful! It makes me miss my old girl with 'tude


----------



## ssteuart (Feb 2, 2012)

Barb, what a great shot. I showed Sunny the picture and her own sugar face lit up. I'm hoping she looks and acts that great at 15, at 12 she's got "brattitude" herself!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words! And Cindy, happy birthday a little late!


----------



## TucAl (Sep 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday to Tiny - she looks great!


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

A belated happy birthday Tiny, you certainly look very Regal


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

A very happy belated birthday, Tiny. Hope you got lots of treats


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

You go, girl!


----------

